# Got the house lit....



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Been working on the exterior...added exterior spot lights..and it's hard to see in these photos, but I've set up a projector in the big front "picture window" and have the "magic mirror" application projected on it from inside....it's from http://www.imagineerieing.com/

It's definitely a little more "kid" friendly as we now live in an area with lots of tots.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice house....definately has hauntability. 

Should be a hit with the Tot's


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

What an awesome house! I love the colors you have it lit in. Ghosts in the windows in always a favorite of mine.:devil:


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Way too cool!!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The house itself is stunning (as I type from my little bungalow). I really like the contrast between the green on the outside edges and the warm orange/red/yellows inside.


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

The house was built in 1890, and needs lots of attention...we just bought it this summer. We're hard at work on the interior...but we really love it. My father-in-law claims we bought it just to take our halloween party to the next level. I hate to admit how true that seems right now. Heh.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I want your house!!!!!!!!!! That's just about the perfect house for haunting. Nice job with the lighting too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, what an amazing house! The pictures are just beautiful.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i just love those victorian style houses....have fun haunting it!


----------



## dna1990 (Jul 18, 2008)

In terms of the *green *_glow_...What type of lighting fixtures/bulbs? And where are they placed in relation to the trimwork of your home?

The scale and color will make your house a TOT magnet, well done.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That is a very cool lighting job. It's almost like your trim is painted vs. lighted. Love the house too!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow that looks great pyxl--hey Peoria- ms W just move there this summer too---


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

SweetShot with the full moon!! and like every other haunter who sees your house, OMG Perfect!


----------



## Nephilim (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice! I'm jealous of your house's architecture - that's perfect for haunting.

That's an interesting use of the Magic Mirror, too, which makes me happy of course.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Your house is beautiful!!!!!!!!! I know folks here are just drooling over it!

Yes, we also moved to Peoria, Illinois this summer. Are you in town, near Bradley?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

That house is gorgeous! And not just the lighting! 

Great work and an excellent find on the house!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

pyxl said:


> My father-in-law claims we bought it just to take our halloween party to the next level. I hate to admit how true that seems right now. Heh.


Dad's are usually right about these things. Nice house, always loved Victorians with big wrap around porches. Looks great!


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Ms. Wicked..we've talked before in the Graveyard. I'm in Wyoming..just up the road from Peoria.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

FANTASTIC!!! I bet a lot of the TOTers won't go NEAR that house!!! Hahahahaha!!! Great job!!! I REALLY love the "Magic mirror" placement!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job on the lighting! Your house is great.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Perfect house for Halloween. Did you buy this house or was it in your family?


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

We bought it this summer. We had been looking for a larger house..and wanted one that needed some work..we got our wish. It should be renovated some time in 2040.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice set up! I too love love your house!!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW what an awsome house and the hallwoeen stuff looks great too LOL


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That is one fantastic house.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great house
cool lighting..
so how did you get it to just light perfectly.
love all the window decors


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Is that a balcony up top? If so, it's just screaming for some kind of monster, skeleton, etc standing at the railing, looking down at the ToTs.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Way...too....cool! One of the best lit houses I've seen!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ooooooooooooo purteeeeeeeee..... * !*

How'd you do that???

I don't see the light placement... but that's surgical placement on that fascia and trim... truly painting with light! Detail painting at that...


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Great job. How long did it take you to get the perfect placement. It looks great.


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

There are a total of 5 spotlights (ok...electric spotlights...I use a few battery powered LED spots for highlighting some objects).
There are 2 green spotlights located on the front left and front right of the house. There is a blue spotlight located on the right side of the house. There is an amber spotlight located on the wraparound porch, aimed at the ceiling. There is a red spotlight in the second floor sun-room aimed at the ceiliing. I hide the spotlights outside with tombstones and/or fake rocks with a cut out for the light on the back.

For simplicity (this means laziness) I set them all up on just 2 main outlet junctures, so I can easily light it up and turn it off at night.

I always have to remind myself to turn off the blacklights in the attic. Heh.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

I had to go back and look at the props ,...as I was so flabergasted looking at your house. !


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

pyxl said:


> Ms. Wicked..we've talked before in the Graveyard. I'm in Wyoming..just up the road from Peoria.


Yes, that's right! I'm sorry, I remember now...I didn't put two and two together!

I think I was just in awe of your house!!!!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow! How much have you spent on your yard haunt, building an entire house for it?!! It's the perfect Halloween home!!

(envy oozing out everywhere.....)


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

That is an absolute killer house for a haunt. And the lighting is very well done.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That house was MADE for haunting! Beautiful lighting.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh man, I want your house!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh...I am absolutely in LOVE with your house! Your lighting job is amazing. It couldn't be better.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I seriously have house envy. I love those old victorians with all their angularity... the high-peaked roof, the arched entryway. It just screams "Hey! I'm a haunted house!" entirely on its own.

Good job lighting.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

HOw'd that magic mirror work for you? I also seen this year a DVD called Hallowindows that looked pretty cool. It needed a projector though. Nice house. Really cool.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Since I want to live in your house so much, I was wondering if you could adopt me?

(Sigh) is the house a Queen Anne style? if not, what is the style called?(sigh again)....I love all that ornamentation and clapboards....
Your house's porch has the square footage of my total house...

d5, another bungalow dweller


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

What a terrific job you did.


----------



## zholmquist (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow. That is an incredible house - the lighting adds such an incredible effect . . . beautiful just beautiful!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Remarkable! I keep telling my wife that we should live in a house like yours, maybe this will convince her. Beautiful lighting, and yes, a definite TOT magnet.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That is a true masterpiece! Amazing job!! Makes me long for my old brick tudor...


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, that's a beautiful house to being with. The lighting looks great. You did a wonderful job of accentuating all the floors,it has a very layered look. Gorgeous.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow. Like others have said, your house is gorgeous already... it kind of reminds me of the haunted mansion from disney world actually. And the lighting is fantastic. Kid friendly, but still very, very cool


----------

